# Watch storage



## jsud2002

My 12 watch storage prize arrived today thanks to @Iceblue for running the charity raffle

opened it straight away like a kid at christmas and then sat and pondered which of my watches go into it

I had the take the little cushions out of the bottom drawer as it wouldnt close with watches on them but here we have my collection


----------



## RWP

Always interesting looking at collections and trying to identify watches. I spot an HTM, some Russians, a Rotary....

Nice box and nice collection John :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002

Top row left to right we have Rotary , Casio, 3 vostoks and finally a Seiko

bottom left to right 3 seikos , Slava, and finally 2 HMT's


----------



## davidcxn

A nice collection & the storage box is perfect to keep them safe, looks really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## deano1956

safe storage, good selection, divers on top , dress below, know were to look for a watch , its all good

deano


----------



## BASHER

I like the box because of the small footprint. The blue Amphibia is very nice!

Paul


----------



## Daveyboyz

A useful storage solution...

I don't have enough watches to require one yet... but when you fill such a thing I wonder if it offers discouragement against buying any more watches? Or do you start a second box?


----------



## SilentBob

Daveyboyz said:


> A useful storage solution...
> 
> I don't have enough watches to require one yet... but when you fill such a thing I wonder if it offers discouragement against buying any more watches? Or do you start a second box?


 Start a second box....no point in fighting it..


----------



## mcb2007

Looking good John ,think I recognise a couple of those glad they made it into the best box :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002

SilentBob said:


> Start a second box....no point in fighting it..


 This is box number two :laugh: but this one is for my better watches



mcb2007 said:


> Looking good John ,think I recognise a couple of those glad they made it into the best box :thumbsup:


 You certainly should recognise the odd one or two as I bought them off you lol had fun changing appearance as well swopping bezels around :thumbsup:


----------



## SilentBob

jsud2002 said:


> This is box number two :laugh: but this one is for my better watches


 Well played....they do look deserving of that nice storage box :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516

Very nice mate :thumbsup:

Nice to see others boxes or storage solutions, will be posting 1 later depending on time


----------



## jsud2002

Decided new storage was required and wanted to try the pick n pluck sponge I must admit I am very impressed with it.

Not all my watches are in this box spme are still stored in another box
























Not bad for less than £10 all in


----------



## JayDeep

Dig the box and handful of the watches.



jsud2002 said:


> Decided new storage was required and wanted to try the pick n pluck sponge I must admit I am very impressed with it.
> 
> Not all my watches are in this box spme are still stored in another box
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for less than £10 all in


 Love the storage foam. And that squiggly seconds hand on the Seiko!!!


----------



## jsud2002

My Seiko Squiggle one of my favourite watches :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Levity

Daveyboyz said:


> A useful storage solution...
> 
> I don't have enough watches to require one yet... but when you fill such a thing I wonder if it offers discouragement against buying any more watches? *Or do you start a second box*?


 Wait, :sign_what:

Did you really ask that question ? :laugh:


----------



## Pip

Mr Levity said:


> Wait, :sign_what:
> 
> Did you really ask that question ? :laugh:


 We're gonna build a wall... and @Daveyboyz is gonna pay for it!


----------



## Daveyboyz

Come on guys, sometimes less is more ^^ A second box is asking for trouble.


----------



## Karrusel

Daveyboyz said:


> Come on guys, sometimes less is more ^^ A second box is asking for trouble.


 I think you're on the wrong forum chap? :yes: :laugh:


----------



## Mr Levity

Daveyboyz said:


> Come on guys, sometimes less is more ^^ A second box is asking for trouble.


 I have 3x12 slot boxes (full) , 4x10 slot boxes (full), 2x6 slot boxes (full),1x24 display case (only 12 spaces occupied as it's rotating but I can only use one side), 1x18 slot box (full) and 2x10 slot boxes that are empty.

Do I need help ? To fill the empty ones I mean. :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel

Mr Levity said:


> I have 3x12 slot boxes (full) , 4x10 slot boxes (full), 2x6 slot boxes (full),1x24 display case (only 12 spaces occupied as it's rotating but I can only use one side), 1x18 slot box (full) and 2x10 slot boxes that are empty.
> 
> Do I need help ? To fill the empty ones I mean. :laugh:


 :thumbsup:

Lightweight.........call yourself a collector? artytime:


----------



## SBryantgb

I can only speak from personal experience, with me it started with the thought of buying just five watches and a box to fit them in.

I ended up with eight... So I bought a ten watch box. however that left two vacant slots and that just looked untidy. So I bought two more.

I then discovered that even though I had ten watches and a slot for each of them night time was the only time the box was full. This also was unsatisfactory. I needed one more watch.

I achieved the eleven watches and all should have been correct with the world.

It wasn't because I then saw a thirteenth a fourteenth and then a fifteenth watch. And I bought them, and I was straight back to the untidiness of the whole process.

So I bought an additional 20 place watch box........

It didn't end there though. I Looked at all those vacant slots and said this is silly. All you need is five watches. So the great cull of late 2015 began. I was merciless and before I knew it I had only three watches. I gave away the two watch boxes. One on here for my 1000th post competition.

However this was when my interest started to lean towards vintage watches. I had some spare cash from the cull and before I knew it I had one then two then three vintage Omegas. Adding to my problems a Seiko arrived.... Followed by a vintage dive watch and another Omega gifted by a forum member. The remaining modern watches were then all gifted or sold off.

But the watch box problem had reappeared. This time though I wanted a good watch box to keep these lovely vintage pieces in. So I bought a very nice real leather box. This was a very satisfactory solution for going on for eight months. The box slowly filled and more watches arrived. They began to take up residence all over my desk.

It was at this point I became despondent and wondered why I was buying all these watches. I only ever wore perhaps three of them on a regular basis (other than my work watch). After much soul searching I realised a new watch box was needed. The dull grey interior of the box I had did not do the watches justice. If I was going to buy them and not wear them they at least needed a nice place to wait in line for the one moment I would wear them. This time I was going to buy a grand looking box that displayed my best ten watches. This arrived just after Christmas and was a roaring success. My despondency was gone and to celebrate I bought another watch. (Roy's half price sale helped as well.)

It doesn't end there though...... this solution worked for all of nine days, I had my ten best watches suitable ensconced but the rest were now in the other lesser box. This was not going to work.

Two days ago I bought another identical box to the one my ten best reside in. It will arrive Saturday. It won't be enough though because within those previous nine days I bought another three watches. I am now already contemplating a third "grand box" .

I know that I will end up buying the third box. It however leads to another issue....... MrsSB. One box was fine, it meant I had ten watches, that's nine more than she believes I need. A second box is going to be bad enough, but they are identical and I might get away with her thinking I'm moving the same box between the bedroom and my office.... A third however will be interesting. :yes:


----------



## Karrusel

I can assure you in time, they all treat this as normal behaviour for 'men' & only become 'concerned' when there are no notes on the fridge door mentioning incoming & trips planned.

:laugh:


----------



## Daveyboyz

Karrusel said:


> I think you're on the wrong forum chap? :yes: :laugh:


 I don't think so, I mean we all collect differently right?

I have been through this with other collections, which became hoards... and then I realised that for me there needs to be an aim. I have reached that aim in a couple of different collections and was satisfied, and those collectors said "it will never last" but it did last. You can be an enthusiast without constantly acquiring, you can be active by trading up rather than growing your numbers and ultimately you can be whatever you choose to be.

I collected coins as a boy and I discovered that having ridiculous numbers devalued what I had, none had any significance and naturally none had much value (because to collect common, unremarkable pieces is the only option financially when you go for sheer numbers) later on I put together a small group of ancient Greek coins, 12 large ones, 12 small ones and 12 bronze ones, a group of 12 Romans, a group of 12 medieval along with 12 British and 12 American coins. The goal became quality pieces since I was limited in number, the quality went up and the game became to select the nicest examples I could and each had to justify its inclusion because it was at the expense of another piece. I completed that collection and I enjoyed both the process and satisfaction of completing it far more than having 1000's of mass produced and unremarkable coins.

Applying the same principle to watches, I have a box of 8 watches... certainly 5 of them are definite keepers, one will definitely go and two more might possibly be upgraded. I think I know what my collection is lacking, and I think my next purchase will balance it perfectly... the two that might be upgraded are my two vintage pieces that could possibly be upgraded and I think there should be a Patek in my collection but can't see myself having the kind of money required to get a decent one of those any time soon.

Having a smaller number means that I get to wear them all pretty regularly, I have a relationship with these watches and they are all there because I love them... I also feel a sense of achievement because I know how hard I worked to get each one. Buying infrequently means I can really research and think about what I want... I can search for one that really speaks to me, and hunt down a good deal too.

Obviously I don't need to justify myself to anybody else, and I wouldn't ask you to. I absolutely know that one day I will sit back and think "that's enough buying and selling watches for me, I am happy with what I have" and yet I will probably still look at and talk about watches an awful lot more after that... and I know nobody else believes this because it is so easy to make excuses and buy just one more... the thing is I know myself, and I know myself rather well and when I set my mind to something I believe it will happen.

I will however enjoy seeing what Steve puts in his third box...


----------



## Mr Levity

You're right @Daveyboyz you don't have to justify yourself, though there seem to be some that feel you do (nuff sed).

My problem is that I have no willpower ! I see a (relatively) expensive watch and start saving for it, then I spot a nice vintage Seiko and have to have it. The rest then gets squandered on something else. I really need to get rid of those two spare boxes.

Having recently met up with an old school friend and been invited to visit her and her husband in Germany, I've now got something else to save up for, so watches might have to take a back seat for a while.

We'll see.


----------



## Daveyboyz

Mr Levity, its a journey and you need to enjoy that journey. Many people have phases with gathering in resources and splashing out, cycles of growing a collection and that of downsizing. Do it your way.

You have to travel though IMO, new experiences and travel are good ways to learn about and develop yourself...and good memories last a lifetime ^^

Good luck


----------



## SBryantgb

Daveyboyz said:


> Mr Levity, its a journey and you need to enjoy that journey. Many people have phases with gathering in resources and splashing out, cycles of growing a collection and that of downsizing. Do it your way.
> 
> You have to travel though IMO, new experiences and travel are good ways to learn about and develop yourself...and good memories last a lifetime ^^
> 
> Good luck


 I travelled 180 miles to get my Tudor :thumbsup:


----------



## watch_from_russia

Very pleased to see among these watches and Russian watches. Especially amphibian-just class! :thumbsup:


----------



## cactus

Like the Seiko with squiggle seconds hand, very fine and unusual.


----------



## Jonesinamillion

Had this as a gift yesterday, I like a lot!

Impossible to photograph due to the high gloss finish but you get the idea... Got to work on filling it now!


----------



## jsud2002

@Jonesinamillion very smart indeed I am sure you will be able to fill it in no time


----------



## Jonesinamillion

jsud2002 said:


> @Jonesinamillion very smart indeed I am sure you will be able to fill it in no time


 That's what I'm afraid of :sadwalk:


----------



## Deano3

Wow looks great hope i have enough to fill one one day 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsud2002

Bought myself a wooden storage box for my Solars , decent quality for the £8.99 I paid only problem is the box has space for 3 watches and I have 2 solars .... Guess I need to buy another :laugh:


----------

